# Git: phase 2: call for participation from Warner Losh



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 2, 2021)

Subject:​Call for participationDate:​Thu, 2 Sep 2021 08:43:21 -0600From:​Warner Losh <⋯>To:​FreeBSD Current <freebsd-current@⋯>, FreeBSD Hackers <freebsd-hackers@⋯>, FreeBSD Ports <freebsd-ports@⋯>


From the e-mail: 



> … phase 1 was limited to moving away from subversion and to git.
> 
> Now's the time for phase 2. The deferred items included better CI pipelines, better integration with popular hosting sites like github and gitlab, a look at the tools we have today and how they fit together, and a bunch of other items that were less well defined. …
> 
> ...



The full e-mail:

<https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-current/2021-September/000490.html>
<https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-hackers/2021-September/000249.html>
<https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-ports/2021-September/index.html#msg639>



			FreeBSD Mailing lists


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 5, 2021)

From [FreeBSD-Announce] [CFP] Development Tools Next Steps: 



> … we’re explicitly inviting all members of the FreeBSD community to participate so that more members of the community can more easily contribute to the project.
> 
> Warner Losh will be leading a discussion at our next core office hours from those people that have expressed an interest in moving to the next set of things. The discussion will take place on 13th September 1700 hours(UTC) during our OfficeHours. We would have a limited number of panelists and there will be Q&A using the IRC. If you have any questions that you would like to be addressed you can also send the questions to _core at freebsd.org_ beforehand. …


----------

